# A Juvenile Krider's Red-tailed Hawk



## bulldurham (Dec 22, 2016)

Very, very rare capture...Only one other of these has ever been spotted in this area...luck of the draw though was so startled to see him flying over, I didn't change any of my previous settings. 800th of a sec was okay but 1250 would have been better. Oh well.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 22, 2016)

like that set a BUNCH!   kudos


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 22, 2016)

I've had to change the title as I had an incorrect identification. This is a juvenile Krider's Red Tail hawk..and exceptionally rare for NW Florida.


----------



## tpuma (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice capture! Like it a lot.


----------



## goooner (Dec 22, 2016)

Great catch!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice set!


----------



## baturn (Dec 22, 2016)

Very nice set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice set what did you have id it as before osprey?


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 23, 2016)

I had it as a Pale Juvvy Red-Tail. The lighter wingtips and head give it away as a Krider's.


----------

